# I matched with a coworker on tinder



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

So... I’ve been working in a place for the last 2 months. It’s a temp job. Anyway... there’s a very nice coworker of mine there and he caught my eyes. So then I created a Tinder profile only so I could swipe right on him. I did find him there and guess what? We matched! It has been four days since we matched. I saw him at work today and we had a fun work related conversation and that was it, but I noticed him staring way more often. Should I message him on Tinder? Would that be too awkward?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

How long are you going to be working there? Dating someone you work with can lead to disaster, or getting fired.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

It’s only a temp job. There are couples in there. This job was only created to deal with COVID testing.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You like him, and you know he seems to like you, so why don't you just ask him if he'd like to grab coffee after work? If he happens to say "no" it would be just as awkward either way.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Does he know you matched? Did you swipe? Would he know you matched if you didn't swipe?

Sorry, don't know how Tinder works lol.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

frusdil said:


> Does he know you matched? Did you swipe? Would he know you matched if you didn't swipe?
> 
> Sorry, don't know how Tinder works lol.


Thank you for the answer. Yes, people only match on tinder if we both swipe. He would never know that I swiped for him if he didn’t.
But anyway, I messaged him and we’ve been talking. He talks a lot lol 
I’m just going with the flow at this point since I’m still emotionally unavailable.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, fancy that! 
Maybe it's a sign, cause it's not everyday that happens

Never liked tinder, I swiped left so fast and so rapidly I ended up swiping left to women I would have dated lol


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

is he single?


----------



## Gomezaddams51 (Jun 15, 2020)

Nina0 said:


> So... I’ve been working in a place for the last 2 months. It’s a temp job. Anyway... there’s a very nice coworker of mine there and he caught my eyes. So then I created a Tinder profile only so I could swipe right on him. I did find him there and guess what? We matched! It has been four days since we matched. I saw him at work today and we had a fun work related conversation and that was it, but I noticed him staring way more often. Should I message him on Tinder? Would that be too awkward?


Go for it... The worst regrets I have in life are those opportunities I did NOT take. I look back and wish like hell I had taken them. It is a temp job so it is not like you are planning on working there till you retire. The relationship may work out or it may not... You will never know unless you try... It will never work if you do not try. Maybe the guy will be the love of your life, your soul mate... Or not..you never know.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Gomezaddams51 said:


> Go for it... The worst regrets I have in life are those opportunities I did NOT take. I look back and wish like hell I had taken them. It is a temp job so it is not like you are planning on working there till you retire. The relationship may work out or it may not... You will never know unless you try... It will never work if you do not try. Maybe the guy will be the love of your life, your soul mate... Or not..you never know.


This ^^^^^^

Why are we even having this discussion?


Are either of you some kind of high paid executive and the other a subordinate where you would be violating some kind of company policy and ruin a career that you obtained and MBA for and are planning on putting in decades to achieve a golden retirement from?

If so, I would hope you have the education, wisdom and knowledge of that corporate culture to navigate through some of those touchier areas.

And if not, then what’s the problem. Just ask each other out already. 

Don’t live in fear. 

You are the descendant of countless generations of ancestors who took the chance and found love and had sex.


----------

